# 1989 or 1990 Schwinn MP21 Aluminum Pro Series - Factory Custom Paintjob - Value?



## niceguymr (Jan 31, 2006)

I was doing a little research on this bike and it seems as this bike was farmed out to Klein by Schwinn back in the day. It came with this custom paintjob that used a blowtorch for brushstrokes (IIRC) I just had this bike tuned up and brought 'up to speed' (no pun intended) and it's an awesome bike. It's got some minor rust on some of the components, but none on the frame. Wheels/tires, cables are brand new. Everything works perfectly. What's this thing worth?

(will post pictures soon)

Description:
Top bar: "MP21"
Bottom bar: "ALUMINUM PRO SERIES"
Veritcal bar: "SCHWINN, MTB, OVERSIZED BUTTED ALUMINUM TUBING"
Forks: "G-FORCE TAPERED CR-MO"
Handlebar Stem "TEAM ISSUE CR-MO"
Components are Shimano EXAGE LX 300 and shifters are STI Shimano Total Integration.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Probably Not Too Valuable*

Actually that was one of the stock paint jobs for that bike. A local shop sold a ton of them back in the day. I don't think those were made by Klein. If they were it was a pretty radical departure from the frames they were building for themselves. It doesn't really have any Klein like features and I dont think Klein had the capacity to make the quantities of frames that Schwinn would need.
Also locally those frame had a bad reputation for the head tube snapping off. I had 2 of those exact forks in my garage for years that the shop gave me off two frames they got back for warranty.
Deffinately a cool/unique design from Schwinn at the time.
Considering it was built with low end parts back then the only value now would be in the frame. It would probably take more time and effort to sell it than you would get for it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Yeah, what Shayne said.

With those parts...I can't see the bike being worth $100.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

I think the frame was actually built by a company called Caloi. I know they did some of the frame building for Schwinn at some point.


----------



## steveit (Jan 25, 2004)

i dunno, i think its kinda cool looking-- interesting ( to me anyways) how in the early 90's bike makers prominently displayed the word "aluminum" on their frames when it applied-- im sure just seeing that word helped a few bikes get sold.


----------

